
Learning binary file formats (2003) - pome
https://board.flatassembler.net/topic.php?t=20690
======
userbinator
This is not from 2003. The date on the posts is 2018.

fasm is a very good assembler to start with, and I've used it a lot for
various things over the years. Unfortunately one of the executable formats
it's not able to generate (natively) is the 16-bit segmented protected-mode
"NE" format (16-bit Windows), which forced me back to MASM for a recent
project.

That said, like these posts show, it is possible to make fasm generate it
"byte-by-byte" and perhaps macro-ise it for future use, although I had other
constraints at the time which meant MASM was the easier choice.

~~~
pome
My original title - "Learning binary file formats (work in progress) from flat
assembler Author". Someone edited it and I can't change title anymore looks
like. :-)

~~~
marvy
calling dang...

------
fasquoika
A lot of people don't realize this, but macroassemblers are generally quite
good at generating arbitrary binary data. Case in point:
[https://github.com/corkami/pocs/tree/master/mini](https://github.com/corkami/pocs/tree/master/mini)

